# Seeking group in Chicago area



## Sandrak (May 25, 2002)

After several years of computer RPGs, mostly the Baldur's Gate series, I'm interested in playing the original pen-and-paper version. I know most of the basics of the d20 system, but I'm still a novice. I'm a middle-aged woman, so I'd like to find players who are over 25. Prefer the west suburbs. If you are interested, please reply here or email to hallie_W@yahoo.com.


----------



## Painfully (May 28, 2002)

*bump*

I sent you an email.


----------



## nadir (May 28, 2002)

*on the west 'burbs bandwagon...*

any body in the west suburbs (naperville, wheaton, schaumberg, etc.) interested in a middle earth, spell jammer,  or cthulhu setting?  those are three worlds i'd particularly go for...

if so, let me know:   michael_blodgett@hotmail.com


----------



## Painfully (Jun 7, 2002)

*bump* again


----------

